# Switching PTO for Slasher to engine drive



## Niekie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I am also fairly new to the tractor game. I have a Fiat 480 tractor and use it mostly for grass slashing. What I would like to find out is if I am operating this tractor in the right way. As far as I can understand the manual, it must be possible to engage the slasher to the engine drive whilst standing still, by pressing the clutch to a second level, but I can not get this right? The way I do it now is to link the slasher to the wheel drive shaft and start driving, and when the slasher is nicely on speed, then I switch from wheel to engine drive. It does not sound to well sometimes as I have to try a few times to get the Slasher speed more or less in sync with the engine speed. Any help or advise would be appreciated. Just a note - I replaced the clutch myself a few months ago and not sure if it is adjusted correctly. Thanks


----------

